# Bench Dog extension modification



## larrywilson (May 5, 2013)

Hi y'all,

I have a Ridgid R4512 TS. Love my new saw!

I just picked up a Bench Dog 40-102 cast iron router extension that will fit my ts, but only with some modifications. Because the ts is a left tilt model the manufacture says to install the router extension on the right side. That seems bass ackwards to me. If I mounted the router extension on the right side of the ts, I would be using the ts from the front and then using the router from the back. Must feed right to left, correct?

It seems more logical to me to mount the router extension on the left side. There is one little issue with doing that, however. The centre bolt that secures the Bench Dog to the ts can't be accessed to tighten it up because of the motor bulge. That is why the manufacturer says to mount on the right side. I have seen various posts on the net where people have mounted it on the left regardless. To do that I would need to file out a channel on the lower side of the Bench Dog in the ribbing so that I could get a socket in there to tighten up the bolt properly.

My question to you guys is whether that might somehow weaken the router extension. It would only be about 3/8" wide and about 1/2" long. Just enough to get a 1/4" drive socket extension in there. I'm hesitant to rush in.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

LW


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Larry

It seems that if you mount the extention on the right side you would use the ts from the front and the router from the side.

Al


----------



## me5269 (Jun 2, 2011)

Larry
I'd be interested in your results. I have a 4512 and have been pondering adding a router extension. I added a ply extension on the right side when I got it (per the suggested plan in the OM). Trying to decide to modify it or buy one. From the reviews/posts I've read, there isn't one that bolts on without modifications.


----------



## Red Stick (Sep 7, 2011)

I did add a router table to the right side of my R4512. Bought the cheapest top from Rockler, ripped each side an inch or so and bolted it in. Works great.


----------

